# My 2 year old...potty train too young



## VsAngela (Aug 12, 2015)

My 2 year old as decided that he doesn't want diapers anymore.

He pulls off his pants and take off his diapers, so I decided to introduce him to the potty...but not sure if hes too young for that. He just turned 2 in November.

I was hesitant as I had such an issue with my daughter that I was going to wait till he was closer to 3.

Any thoughts if this is too early?

How do I get him to stop taking is diaper off?

Thanks


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

VsAngela said:


> My 2 year old as decided that he doesn't want diapers anymore.
> 
> He pulls off his pants and take off his diapers, so I decided to introduce him to the potty...but not sure if hes too young for that. He just turned 2 in November.
> 
> ...


My ds1 made this same choice at 18 mos. The next day he changed his mind again. He ended up wearing diapers during the day until 3y9m and pull-ups at night until age 7.

My ds2 decided to copy his big brother and potty trained himself in a day or 2 at 18 mos. Or was it 24 mos? I feel horrible, but he's almost 15 now so I'd have to check his baby book to be sure.

Point is, kids do things when they're ready and it's our job to get out of their way and let them. And I was only half-joking about the duct tape. When my older son was about 12 mos, he would take off his diaper and pee in his toy box. So I got the bright idea to start putting the diapers on backwards. It took him all of a couple of days to figure it out. So I spent a few months duct taping the diaper shut to keep him from pissing all over my house! LOL I guess I should have redirected him from the toy box to a potty, but whatever.

If your 2yo doesn't want diapers anymore, rejoice and don't worry about finding ways to keep it on him.

Best wishes!


----------



## VsAngela (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm waiting off on this....I don't think he's ready yet but he's slowly showing signs


----------



## VsAngela (Aug 12, 2015)

So he's starting to want to use the big potty- but hasn't made the connection.

I will continue to let him sit and sing as much as he wants. He's so happy to be on it.


----------

